# Epicenter or similar processor, work or not?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I was looking at adding a line driver just to boost the signal and ended up getting a audio control 4.1 but it got damaged in shipping and I was looking on eBay to see what was out there. 

I noticed sound stream has about 4 different bass restore devices. 


What is the purpose of them to begin with? Epicenter and other "bass" devices ? 

I may just sell the 4.1 and leave system as it is.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I use mine (not the epicenter, but a bass VST plugin) to add low end information to bad recordings -- usually live recordings that didn't capture <50Hz or so. As long as you know how to work the controls, it can be useful.

I think there was a thread on this recently.


----------



## salzero1 (Apr 29, 2012)

A Epicenter will basically take beats that are not low base notes and make them have base. Drum beats etc. However, you have to be careful with that little knob. You can destroy your subs easily if you don't ease into it a bit at a time. It's an amazing product. I have been using an Epicenter for years.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

An Epicenter type processor takes fundamentals of low frequencies that aren't present at a high level on the recording due to either getting mastered out or even half ass recording techniques and synthesizes new tones to reinforce a weak bottom end.

I destroyed a very nice sounding 6.5" mid and caused a chain reaction that toasted a nice Reference 500 amp.....so yeah use with caution.

I wouldn't touch one of these processors if you paid me.

You're better off having a nice versatile EQ that you program and keep a setting for recordings that a need some help.

Keep in mind the nmeed for these boxes wa in the 80's when many recordings out there lacked bottom end.

No need in todays tech age unless you want to add bass notes for the hell of it.

Can you tell I _*HATE *_fake bass synth boxes?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

And picture this....you're at a competition and you're explaining your system diagram....and here the signal passes to the fart processor....er Epicenter.

Leave your system as is....or buy another amp.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> An Epicenter type processor takes fundamentals of low frequencies that aren't present at a high level on the recording due to either getting mastered out or even half ass recording techniques and synthesizes new tones to reinforce a weak bottom end.
> 
> I destroyed a very nice sounding 6.5" mid and caused a chain reaction that toasted a nice Reference 500 amp.....so yeah use with caution.
> 
> ...


EQ and bass processors are not the same thing, though. You can have both in your system (I do). You don't have to choose one or the other.

You're absolutely right that EQ is a good tool for boosting low end information that might be low due to the recording, or that might be weaker than desired because of the audio system. But it can't create something that isn't there. That's where processors like the epicenter come in. It's useful for recordings that, for whatever reason, lack extremely low freq information. Like live recordings, etc. I would estimate I use it only once or twice per hundred albums/shows I listen to.

But I agree with the sentiment. If you're unhappy with your bass response, this is the wrong approach. You choose an epicenter only if you're unhappy with certain recordings.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

MarkZ said:


> EQ and bass processors are not the same thing, though. You can have both in your system (I do). You don't have to choose one or the other.
> 
> You're absolutely right that EQ is a good tool for boosting low end information that might be low due to the recording, or that might be weaker than desired because of the audio system. But it can't create something that isn't there. That's where processors like the epicenter come in. It's useful for recordings that, for whatever reason, lack extremely low freq information. Like live recordings, etc. I would estimate I use it only once or twice per hundred albums/shows I listen to.
> 
> But I agree with the sentiment. If you're unhappy with your bass response, this is the wrong approach. You choose an epicenter only if you're unhappy with certain recordings.


Yes I know the difference between EQ and bass processing.....although I would say 90% of people _*do not know the difference*_.

The only time I'll agree with an Epicenter type processor is if you listen to alot of oldies music that never really had any bottom end.

For myself I have had several Audiocontrol boxes in my installs. But I always dreamed of the day everything could be done in one box in the digital domain.....when that day finally arrived I use one box in the trunk besides the amps.

The MediaExpander in most of the Alpine HU was good enough for recordings that needed a bit of help.....although with a well tuned system and tons of power on tap I rarely used any extra enhancement processing.


----------

